# Can I use a car cover in winter?



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm a bit worried about leaving my car outside when it's really cold--I have a coupe and don't want the windows to freeze if there is any precipitation. I also don't want to have to scrape snow/ice off the car. So...is there a reason NOT to use a car cover on days when the forecast calls for precipitation? The only reason I can think of is that the car cover might freeze to the body of the car itself, but that would only happen if the car was already wet, right?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> I'm a bit worried about leaving my car outside when it's really cold--I have a coupe and don't want the windows to freeze if there is any precipitation. I also don't want to have to scrape snow/ice off the car. So...is there a reason NOT to use a car cover on days when the forecast calls for precipitation? The only reason I can think of is that the car cover might freeze to the body of the car itself, but that would only happen if the car was already wet, right?


Is your point that you want to be able to pull the cover off and drive away? Where are you going to put the frozen / crunchy cover? If water gets through it (and most are not "waterproof" but merely "breathe" so that water is not trapped inside them) it will freeze the body of the car, and you may end up ripping it, with bits of cover stuck to your car...

I used to put a car cover on my car in the winter time (when I was in college) and more than once I had to wait till the sun came out and warmed it up before I could remove it...

If your point is to not have to scrape your windows, there are covers that you can buy (most meant for the windshield) that cover your windows only, and are thus more easily stored and transported... and I beleive they are usually waterproof (vinyl) so that the water does not get through...

http://doitbest.com/shop/product.asp?mscssid=RKMSF0NAE29F9GTP8Q3DA10FFNM64BP0&dept%5Fid=4615&sku=576852

http://www.brucemedical.com/ah34575.html


----------



## jnx (Apr 19, 2004)

I would not use a cover outside for overnite use. You also have to be concerned about chaffing the paint from the wind blowing the cover, plus as mentioned in the previous post, what to do with the frozen cover,etc,etc.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Salvator and jnx: thanks for replying--that's exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for. I'd never considered the frozen cover and I didn't know you could get covers just for the windows. My main concern is having the windows freeze, preventing me from opening the doors properly.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> My main concern is having the windows freeze, preventing me from opening the doors properly.


As you have a Ci (as do I) I know where you are coming from... As a quick temporary fix, all you really need to do is cover the window scraper and about an inch of the glass above the scraper, so that the glass can drop down when you open / close the door... Even a strip of vinyl, held in place with magnets to the top of the door edge (by the scraper) and covering the scraper and the inch of glass ought to work, and would be easy to store... Could probably make one yourself, or have an RV / canvas place make it for you... I know it something that would be handy for lots of Ci people! :thumbup:


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

cantona7 said:


> Salvator and jnx: thanks for replying--that's exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for. I'd never considered the frozen cover and I didn't know you could get covers just for the windows. My main concern is having the windows freeze, preventing me from opening the doors properly.


I used a cover for my Eclipse and didn't have any paint issues (most good covers at least have a soft interior surface), but definitely an iced-up cover needs somewhere to put it. That's the biggest PITA.


----------

